# Conectar microcontrolador a dispositivo bluetooth



## danram

buenos dias.estoy creando un circuito para controlar un motor de manera remota, estoy intentando a travez de bluetooth. la idea es programar un celular con bluetooth para hacerlo. para esto quiero conectar el microcontrolador a un dispositivo bluetooth que tenga el puerto rs232. este dispositivo serviria de intermediario entre el microcontrolador y el celular, el problema es que no encuentro un aparato asi. encontre uno de la marca DIGI pero solo funciona en PC bajo windows, alguien conoce alguna otra marca q produzca algo como eso? gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## higom

Con esa misma idea y despues de buscar un monton de horas encontre este componente
EYMF2CAMM-XX (fabricante TAYTO-YUDEN) es un modulo bluetooth a USART con antena incluida, cuando lo vi pense que habia encontrado la octava maravilla PERO...... 

No he sido capaz de encontrar una tienda de electronica donde compralo en pocas unidades (solo querria una o dos) si alguien sabe donde adquirirlo que nos lo cuente.


----------



## eidtech

Aqui podran encontrar..

http://www.aircable.net (USA)
http://www.xior.org (Argentina)

Por cierto los mas economicos que he encontrado alrededor de 60 USD...


----------



## zspikes

que tal gente! me estoy iniciando en el tema de bluetooth, y la verdad q estoy bastante perdido. Necesito q alguien, por favor, me de un empujon inicial asi ya sigo solo.

Con los protocolos de bluetooth me llevo bien, ya he comunicado 2 computadoras sin ningun problema. El problema aparece a la hora de comunicarme con un dispositivo electronico via bluetooth. Todavia no entiendo como es esto de los modulos bluetooth. Acaso enviandole señales de tipo rs232 a un modulo este automaticamente las convierte en señales de tipo bluetooth (y viceversa)?

Por ahora solo quiero enviar datos de una PC a un PIC (16f877) via bluetooth. Podrian orientarme un poco por favor? Ya entendiendo como es la mecha sigo solito 

mil gracias! y disculpen la ignorancia.


----------



## dxtr_hyperion

A ver, si lo que quieren es que el pic reciba señales por medio de un bluetooth, existen módulos que permiten realizar esta tarea. Parallax precisamente tiene un de estos módulos, aunque son algo caros. pero muy funcionales. Lo unico que tienen que hacer es adaptar la frecuencia de bluetooth a la del pic, o en otras palabras, deben tener el mismo tiempo de muestreo en ambas partes (microcontrolador y bluetooth) para que funcione y te de la señal que quieres. No se si esto les sea de ayuda, espero y que si y si no es lo que querian por favor reclamenme, y repitan su pregunta un poco mas clara, je si no es mucha molestia.
P.D. Este módulo se puede conectar directamente a un microcontrolador para ir recibiendo la señal, sin necesidad de usar la computadora para su funcionamiento.


----------



## zspikes

Antes que nada, muchas gracias por contestar! Disculpa por no haber sido claro.
Lo que quiero hacer, es enviar datos de la PC al PIC vía bluetooth. Estoy al tanto de la existencia de los módulos bluetooth y todo eso, pero mi duda es cómo se conectan éstos a los pics (tanto a nivel de hardware como de software), y cómo intercambian información?
Mi duda surge porque bluetooth incorpora varios protocolos que agregan información adicional en la trama, además del dato original. Y yo quiero saber si al pic llega toda esa información junta, o si el módulo se encarga de interpretarla y envía solo los datos útiles al pic. Y de ser así, cómo llegan esos datos? se almacenan en algún registro especial?

En fin, me gustaría conocer bien como es el proceso de comunicación, conexión de los dispositivos, etc., así se bien qué es lo que tengo que hacer antes de comprar lo necesario.
Espero haber sido mas claro en esta ocasión, mil disculpas.


----------



## dxtr_hyperion

Me parece que es el mismo módulo el encargado de "decodificar" la información extra que se envia, por lo del pic tendrias que averiguar como se leen paquetes por medio de éste, ya que el bluetooth, me parece que envía los datos por esta forma, lo cual debe ser por muestreo de señal con respecto a un tiempo para leer el paquete y después analizar la nformación. En concreto no te podría decir como trabaja el bluetooth, pero espero y puedas solucionar este problema, y si no deja le pregunto a un amigo que sabe mucho de esto y ya despues te doy una respuesta clara y concreta.
Saludos


----------



## zspikes

muchas gracias por la información y el interes 
cualquier clase de información sera bienvenida!
saludos!


----------



## picmaster

hola a todos los foreros soy nuevo en este foro pero quisiera agregar un aporte referente al tema de bluetooth, tuve mi primera experiencia con esta tecnología con los modulos que vende la empresa Paralax, les comento que son buenisimos y que para comunicarlos con un pic y una pc son ideales. les cuento uno de los proyectos que realice, mediante el pic media la temperatura ambiente con un lm35 y la trasmitia a la pc con esta tecnologia, en la pc tenia un sotfware que se encargaba de recibir el dato. Todo esto se logra con un modulo bluetooth (de la empresa paralax) que va comunicado al pi16f877a de la siguiente forma la patita que dice tx del modulo va con la rx del pic y la tx del pic con la rx del modulo (los pines rx y tx del pic son los del usart) y el dato en la pc se recibe con un dispositivo bluetooth de esos que se compran en una tienda de informática (los que se utilizan para comunicar la pc con cualquier telefono, los que utilizas para bajar los tonos y las fotografias), solo tienes que probarlo con el hiperterminal de tu pc. Importante tienes que estar pendiente con el puerto logico que asigna el sotfware, es decir, com1 , com2, etc.

espero que les de una idea para empezar su proyecto cualquier cosa sigue preguntando que poco a poco te voy orientando. te digo que eso es muy facil de implementar solo debes programar pic.


----------



## Paloky

Hola compañeros.

Tengo la solución a vuestros problemas.

Miren el siguiente Link:     http://www.ezurio.com/products/at/

Aquí tienen un módulo Bluetooth que funciona muy bien. (Lo he probado y utilizado).  

Tiene la antena incorporada, es clase 1 (100m), incorpora interface 232 (de 3v).

A mas de esto, incluye varias entradas/salidas digitales y una entrada analógica.  Se puede controlar mediante comando AT, sin necesidad de incluir ningún microcontrolador.

Lo pueden comprar desde cualquier país en www.farnell.com

Aquí tienen el Link directo para españa.  http://es.farnell.com/jsp/Semicondu...splayProduct.jsp?sku=1209290&_requestid=13437

Es un poco caro, sale por unos 60 €, pero vale la pena, porque te simplifica mucho el hardware.

Un Saludo.


----------



## M-Chaos

Hola, tengo un proyecto en cual trata sobre un carro que hice, tengo que implementarle control remoto, pero quiero controlarlo via bluetooth, ya tengo el emisor (Control de Wii "Wii Remote") pero me hace falta el receptor, el cual lo tengo que hacer o en su defecto comprar el circuito que me reciba las señales enviadas por mi emisor.

Hablare mas sobre este carro:
Se trata de un carro constituido por cuatro motores que trabajan a 24v a 1A mas o menos(cada uno a su respectiva llanta). 
Estoy usando el pic 16f648a, aunque no es escencial para su funcionamiento ya que con el puro bluetooth quiero enviarle las funciones a los motores (para que funcione como cualquier carro a control remoto)

El problema se me presento al intentar construir este receptor, ya que intente hacerlo con un dispositivo de bluetooth via USB (desarmandolo e implementandolo a mi circuito del pic), el problema esque este tipo de dispositivos usan drivers para que funcionen en windows. 

Vivo en México, esto lo escribo porque normalmente algunas soluciones que encuentro en el foro no son factibles en este pais, porque no encuentro componentes. Por lo mientras estare intentando y buscando información. Gracias

Saludos


----------



## xxxlepexxx

Hola, mencionaste que los dispositivos bluetooth usb necesitan drivers para funcionar con windows, o sea que es muy dificil controlarlo con un pic? pq precisamente tengo uno de esos y ando buscando información sobre como controlarlos pero con lo que has mencionado, me va a tocar comprar un m'odulo aparte


----------



## darkangeleci

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro pero quiero aportar con respecto a la pregunta propuesta. En mi caso yo use el modulo esd-100 de parani y es muy facil de usar, ademas de q tiene la posibilidad de ser configurado en tres modos distintos, el proyecto q realice fue el siguiente, por medio de una camara se detectaba el entorno en el q se encontraba un robot el cual no tenia sensores, lo unico era la camara, las imagenes se procesaban en matlab y la posicion de los obstaculos y de donde se encontraba se enviaban por bluetooth al robot, cualquier cosa me pueden escribir


----------



## Pedrods

Hola Paloky, yo también he adquirido un módulo de Ezurio y tengo algunas preguntas. Para conectarlo al pic, ¿utilizas solo los pines Rx y Tx? o también implementas los Rts y Cts.


----------



## InsaneCancer

Buenas
Soy nuevo en el foro, y en el tema, sin embargo estoy muy interesado en saber si los dispositivos con modulo bluetooth que comentan de Parallax y Ezurio se pueden aplicar con adaptar a cualquier microcontrolador por ejemplo con los PIC de Microchip, o si se requieren microcontroladores desarrollados por las mismas compañias.

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## EL BOLIVIANO

hola q tal amigo no se me podrias ayudar en la comunicacion de un celular con un pic mediante bluetooh ya q tu eres el pic master.
bueno me tomo el atrevimiento de explicarte mi proyecto deseo crear una cerradura digital para puertas, la cual quiero q se habra enviando datos del celular mediante bluetooh, tengo un poquitin de conocimiento estube averiguando sobre los comandos at, pero no meubico muy bien, te hagoa sber tambien q la programacion del celular la hare con java microedition pero mi problema es la recepcion del pic mediante el dispositivo de recepcion de paralax.
cualquier ayuda estoy agradesido de antemano
atte: henry coarite


----------



## karthebest

Hola yo soy nueva en esto, y he leido lo que has puesto de comunicar un pic con el bluetooth mediante la conexión de los pines rx y tx.

yo también necesito comunicar un pic, concretamente 16f876 con un dispositivo bluetooth. el problema que tengo es que no puedo conectar directamente el pic con el bluetooth porque mi bluetooth trabaja entre 0-3voltios y el pic trabaja entre 0-5voltios. ¿tu necesitaste algún conector entre ambos dispositivos para conectarlos o los conectaste directamente.?

un saludo.


----------



## EL BOLIVIANO

Bueno no, xq ni siquiera consegui el maldito modulo bluetooh, no hay en mi pais, pero lo te recomiento es usar buffers para la conceccion de del modulo bluetooh al  PIC o sinos tambien puedes usar optoacopladores para el manejo de voltajes. ahora estoy interesado en la comunicacion serial. si sabes algo al respecto sera q me puedes ayudar, bueno aprovecho para contarte un poco estoy usando el PIC18F4455 para la comunicacion y uso el leguaje JAVA para la pc, sabes algo?

Bueno te qeria enviar un recuadro para la coneccion pero no se como, q modulo de bluetooh estas usando?


----------



## karthebest

hola.

En primer lugar de programción java no se mucho, yo esque lo voy a programar en ensamblador, y de comunicación serie, como te habras dado cuenta toy empezando.
El bluetooth que voy a utilizar es RBT-001 de  Robotech, yo me imagino que la forma de comunicarlo tiene que ser similar que cuando lo comunicas con el pc, que primero conectas al pic el max232 que se conecta al conector macho de 9 pines rs232 y este al pc, pero en mi caso como el bluetooth trabaja a 3 voltios pues no se que tipo de conectores o si tengo que poner un conversor de 5 a 3 voltios necesito.

si necesitas algo más que te pueda ayudar comunicamelo saludos.


----------



## EL BOLIVIANO

En asembler como pues, hay q actualizarse actualmente se program en PIC C este es una extension del lebguaje turbo c y Qbasic que tambien es otra extension del lenguaje visual basic asi q te recomiendo migrar a cualquiera de estos lenguajes q te ayudan a programar mas facil, y si tu problema es el voltaje de comunicacion entre el pic y el modulo bluetooh la solucion es sencilla usa optoacopladores para eliminar esa diferencia de voltajes de trabajo oye una pregunta no eres electronica o si?. Ha y otra cosa y sus comandos AT los tienes y otra cosa mas deseas RX y TX informacion desde el PIC no?


Bueno si me das tiempo talves te puedo ayudar mas o sino consulta con otros compañeros del foro y si te dan buena informacion me avisas o te consultare despues.
bueno tengo algunos tutoriales si los quieres me avisas


----------



## karthebest

Hola, buenos días.

Pues la verdad es que aunque no lo parezca soy electronica. Si que tengo todos los comandos del bluetooth, y mas menos he estado mirando bien y creo que pondre un convertidor para comunicarlos. conectando rx y tx de ambo dispositivos, por que son las lineas por las que se van a enviar y recibir datos.

La verdad es que me tendría que cambiar a otro lenguaje, pero de mometo con ensamblador lo llevo bien, aunque voy a plantearme programarlo en c, que como dices es mas sencillo. 

Muchas gracias, si me entero de algo te voy avisando.


----------



## slash0nne

Piensas conectar directamente el MCu al bluetooth?... el bluetooth es un periferico y lo que se necesita es un host para activarlo y manejarlo, piensas programar al Pic con el driver del bluetooth? ´si logras hacerlo me podrías decir como?


----------



## COARITES

karthebest dijo:


> Hola, buenos días.
> 
> Pues la verdad es que aunque no lo parezca soy electronica. Si que tengo todos los comandos del bluetooth, y mas menos he estado mirando bien y creo que pondre un convertidor para comunicarlos. conectando rx y tx de ambo dispositivos, por que son las lineas por las que se van a enviar y recibir datos.
> 
> La verdad es que me tendría que cambiar a otro lenguaje, pero de mometo con ensamblador lo llevo bien, aunque voy a plantearme programarlo en c, que como dices es mas sencillo.
> 
> Muchas gracias, si me entero de algo te voy avisando.


Hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar en como programo los comandos AT del modulo bluetooh y de como debo programar al pic para recibir estos datos del modulo.


----------



## varykap2

Hola, 

Escribo en relación a un post que he visto en el foro. En el que darkangeleci decía que había creado un sistema que enviaba señales desde el pc a un dispositivo bluetooth, y que se controlaba mediante una cam. 

Estoy haciendo mi proyecto final de carrera, y creo que es algo muy parecido a lo suyo. He empezado este mes y estoy un poco verde, así que cualquier ayuda o información que puedas proporcionarme será de agradecer.

El objetivo del proyecto es el guiado de un robot mediante gestos faciales. Para ello utilizo una web-cam que envía mediante bluetooth las órdenes al microcontrolador, un atMega32, programado en C. Para el procesado de imagen utilizaré la librería Open Cv, ¿sabéis de otras? 

Cualquier tipo de información que podáis darme al respecto será bienvenida. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## COARITES

Pues no, yo no sabia que con los atmel o avr podiamos manejar camaras web, me podrias dar algo de imformacion, respecto a la comunicacion de bluetooh de un cel a dispositovo blue.. con pic 18f445 no se mucho.


----------



## Abymael

Soy nuevo en esta pagina, he leeido los post de arriba, y me pregunto si podre usar el Micro con un bluetooth de esos que sirven para enviar y recibir datos como imagenes muscia etc de usb para cualquier pc, tengo que controlar unos motores via remota y me pregunto si puedo hacer una interface desde la pc con un micro, a otro micro por medio de bluetooth.


----------



## karthebest

Buenos días, yo no soy muy esperta en este tema pero me imagino que si puedes conectar tu pc a tu bluetooth y el otro bluetooth a la otra pc y enviar datos desde un pc a otro mediante los dispositivos Bluetooth, además la conexión entre pc y Bluetooth es muy facil mediante comunicación RS232 si indagas un poco más veras muchas esplicaciones de conexión pc pic y bluetooth. 
espero haberte ayudado aunque sea un poquito.
saludos.


----------



## mcpiebot

Hola, me parece que este video puede guiarlos en el tema.

Video sobre como comunicar un modulo de bluetooth con un pic16f627


Saludos!!


----------



## GusVillalobos

yo quiero saber la trama de cualkier celular


----------



## Scooter

Para la conexión 5V - 3V hay que mirar la hoja de características; muchos circuitos de 3V aceptan señales de 5


----------



## mcpiebot

Hola, que tal?

les traigo otro aporte para este mismo tema:

es el uso de un modulo de bluetooth manejando un pequeño minirobot





saludos!


----------



## Guapulo

Buenas.

soy nuevo en el foro, resulta que neceito hacer una comunicacion entre un atmega16 y un pc por medio de bluetooh, consultando en la red encontre un modulo bluetooh que se ajusta a mis necesidades es el RN41 (http://www.rovingnetworks.com/rn-41.php).

pero soy novato, no entiendo que es lo que debo hacer para poder realizar la configuracion o programar pues el modulo. si alguien me pudiera explicar se lo agardeceria.


----------



## mcpiebot

Guapulo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> soy nuevo en el foro, resulta que neceito hacer una comunicacion entre un atmega16 y un pc por medio de bluetooh, consultando en la red encontre un modulo bluetooh que se ajusta a mis necesidades es el RN41 (http://www.rovingnetworks.com/rn-41.php).
> 
> pero soy novato, no entiendo que es lo que debo hacer para poder realizar la configuracion o programar pues el modulo. si alguien me pudiera explicar se lo agardeceria.



Hola, tomate la molestia de leer todo el tema, me parece que en el mismo ya esta solucionada tu pregunta.


----------



## d4n13l4

hola
tengo 2 dudas, queria saber si la persona que queria conectarse usando el celular al pic mediante el bluetooth logro establecer la conexion, ya que yo quiero hacer lo mismo que el dice ojala si lo lee me responda
y la otra duda es que yo quiero conectarme del modulo bluetooth al pic, si tengo 2 fuentes independientes de 3.3v y 5v que me servirian para alimentar el modulo y el pic respectivamente es tan simple como conectar los tx/rx de ambos? me lei el post pero tambien he leido en otra parte que es necesario tener un lm y un mosfet para lograr la conexion, entonces estoy confundida.

Saludos


----------



## mcpiebot

d4n13l4 dijo:


> hola
> tengo 2 dudas, queria saber si la persona que queria conectarse usando el celular al pic mediante el bluetooth logro establecer la conexion, ya que yo quiero hacer lo mismo que el dice ojala si lo lee me responda
> y la otra duda es que yo quiero conectarme del modulo bluetooth al pic, si tengo 2 fuentes independientes de 3.3v y 5v que me servirian para alimentar el modulo y el pic respectivamente es tan simple como conectar los tx/rx de ambos? me lei el post pero tambien he leido en otra parte que es necesario tener un lm y un mosfet para lograr la conexion, entonces estoy confundida.
> 
> Saludos



Es posible hacer la conexión del modulo al PIC con diferentes voltajes, pero hay que hacer un acoplamiento ya que la versión que solo funciona a 3.3V, se daña si se le mete mas voltaje.

Hay una versión del modulo que ya trae todo eso integrado pero no se si es la que consigas en tu país.

La conexión de modulo con un celular es posible, solo que tienes que hacer el software para el celular para que este software sea el que gestione las conexiones y comunicación.

Saludos!


----------



## d4n13l4

no, si tengo claro que el modulo funciona a 3.3v pero mi duda es si es suficiente si tengo el modulo alimentado a 3.3v, a tierra y uno el tx/rx con el rx/tx del pic que a su vez estara alimentado separadamente a 5v
o si debo hacer algo extra
este es mi modulo http://www.olimex.cl/product_info.php?products_id=378




mcpiebot dijo:


> La conexión de modulo con un celular es posible, solo que tienes que hacer el software para el celular para que este software sea el que gestione las conexiones y comunicación.


sips si se que es por software la conexion con el celular pero mi duda es la persona que habia preguntado antes hizo el software porque no soy buena para programar 


Saludos


----------



## mcpiebot

Si, el modulo NO puede recibir mas de 3.3V en ninguno de sus pines y el pin tx del PIC envía 5V
por lo que tienes que hacer el acoplamiento de voltaje correspondiente.

En el caso del software para el celular, muy pocas personas han compartido un código como ese, así que toca estudiar y hacerlo.

Saludos!


----------



## d4n13l4

eso es lo que pensaba que era necesario un acoplamiento
tienes alguna sugerencia con componentes sencillos porque como puse mas arriba se de una con un lm que no he encontrado donde vivo :/

Saludos


----------



## mcpiebot

d4n13l4 dijo:


> eso es lo que pensaba que era necesario un acoplamiento
> tienes alguna sugerencia con componentes sencillos porque como puse mas arriba se de una con un lm que no he encontrado donde vivo :/
> 
> Saludos



No hay como una buena nota de aplicación para esos casos.

Ahí se explica como hacer los acoplamientos.

Saludos!


----------



## d4n13l4

gracias te pasaste, muy buena la guia, mas que suficientes opciones para elegir

Saludos


----------



## orjurose

alguien logro comunicar el pic con el pc sin usar esos modulos de bluetooth, osea usando modulos comerciales usb. lo que pasa es que esos modulos son demasiado caros aqui en colombia ($100.000 COP) c/u y se necesitan 2, ademas los bluetooth usb solo cuestan alrededor de $10.000 (COP).
entonces seria muy util poder utilizar esos modulos para la comunicacion, pero parace que con esos se necesitan algunos protocolos y drivers en ambas partes.
como podria ver lo que mi usb bluetooth recibe en el pc de un celular?  para poder recrear esas tramas con un pic y ver como poder mandarlas desde el pic
gracias


----------



## mcpiebot

orjurose dijo:


> alguien logro comunicar el pic con el pc sin usar esos modulos de bluetooth, osea usando modulos comerciales usb. lo que pasa es que esos modulos son demasiado caros aqui en colombia ($100.000 COP) c/u y se necesitan 2, ademas los bluetooth usb solo cuestan alrededor de $10.000 (COP).
> entonces seria muy util poder utilizar esos modulos para la comunicacion, pero parace que con esos se necesitan algunos protocolos y drivers en ambas partes.
> como podria ver lo que mi usb bluetooth recibe en el pc de un celular?  para poder recrear esas tramas con un pic y ver como poder mandarlas desde el pic
> gracias



En esos casos no queda mas que desarmar tu modulo y ver si alguno de los componentes que ocupa esta disponible comercialmente, de esta manera tendrás la posibilidad de buscar los datasheets correspondientes y quien sabe, tal vez tengas la suerte de que sea algo fácil de usar.

Saludos!


----------



## fflin

Hola, PICMASTER y resto de personas.

Acabo de apuntarme al foro de electronica. He llegado a él porque tengo un problema al conectar un módulo bluetooh RBT-001 de Parallax a un PIC16F877.
Veo que PICMASTER ya ha hecho algo muy similar. Yo quiero hacer lo mismo que PICMASTER, conectar el PIC a un PC via bluetooth.
La verdad es que estoy desquiciado pues llevo toda la tarde enviando mensajes al modulo bluetooth pero no consigo nada.
Creo que el problema es que el modulo bluetooth arranca en modo transparente y yo le estoy mandando comandos de "RESET", "READ OPERATING MODE", ETC y no consigo que me responda nada el módulo RBT-001 dichoso. Leyendo es posible que el modulo tuviera que estar en modo comando en vez de en modo transparente. Pero para pasar de modo transparente a modo comando, no sé como hacerlo.Mejor dicho, he leido en el foro de parallax que poniendo la linea RX del módulo a 0 durante bastante tiempo es la forma de enviar un "UART BREAK" que al parecer es la forma de pasarlo a modo comando. Te juro que lo he intentado e incluso lo he verificado con el osciloscopio. Pero nada, que no tengo respuesta.
Según vuestra experiencia, ¿que estoy haciendo mal?. ¿PICMASTER, me puedes dar más detalles de como hiciste tu programa?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## d4n13l4

Hola
oye una pregunta tu lograste conectar el pic con el modulo?
porque yo fisicamente los conecte pero al probar con el hyperterminal si envio algo no pasa nada mas que iniciar la conexion
Saludos


----------



## toniuntu

Buenas, me gustaría comunicar un pic mediante bluetooth con una PC y me preguntaba lo siguiente:
si hiciera una conexión de este tipo, ¿podría llegar a funcionar?

PIC <--> RS232 <---> USB <---> Bluetooth Dongle

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Ni por asomo. ¿Que es lo que tu llamas USB? ¿un ordenador entero con usb host?
No hay ni pueden haber conversores rs232 a USB (al revés si) y después si usas un bluetooth USB necesitas un USB maestro o host y los drivers...

Mira el hilo en el que estoy haciendo (pretendiendo hacer) un osciloscopio bluetooth, no es con un pic pero te sirve igual. Uso un modulito UART-Bluetooth.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/osciloscopio-bluetooth-idea-feliz-66598/


----------



## toniuntu

Gracias por responder, me refería a un adaptador de RS232 a USB.

..............||==============||
PIC <--> || RS232 <---> USB || <---> Bluetooth Dongle
..............||==============||
...........................|
...........................| ------> Adaptador: http://www.ebay.es/itm/CABLE-ADAPTA...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item415efcb2a2

Y otra cosa, solo me interesa mandar desde el PIC, no recibir.


----------



## Scooter

Ya, te entendí antes. No se puede, es imposible.

Tu propones lo mismo que conectar un teclado usb a una impresora usb sin mas para hacer una máquina de escribir. El teclado y impresora son usb esclavo no host. En tu caso lo mismo, el conversor usb a serie, que no al revés, es esclavo no maestro, y el converor usb a bluetooth lo mismo, ahí no hay nadie para dirigir.

Busca un uart-bluetooth, si no te gusta el que yo uso, otro.


----------



## RUIZ13

Hola a todos creo que no se ha dicho lo mas importante, si se puede comunicar un pc o teléfono con un modulo con pic y bluetooth, el pic se programa de manera que entienda los datos que entran o salen por el bluetooth, con comandos at, estos comandos se consiguen en la web,  para hacer el programa en asm, b, o c, yo hice una prueba con un programa llamado flowcode y las pruebas q hice fue puro emparejamiento y codigos de acceso hasta ahora estoy en esto hay por ahi una web que se llama neoteo que tiene un proyecto, el mando es un teléfono android, ahí puede descargar los archivos, mi problema es que quiero conocer los comandos at para poder configurar un pic y haya una comunicacion entre telefono y modulo bluetooth



veremos si alguien tiene o facilita bien explicados estos comandos 

hasta pronto


----------



## makanasport

picmaster dijo:


> hola a todos los foreros soy nuevo en este foro pero quisiera agregar un aporte referente al tema de bluetooth, tuve mi primera experiencia con esta tecnología con los modulos que vende la empresa Paralax, les comento que son buenisimos y que para comunicarlos con un pic y una pc son ideales. les cuento uno de los proyectos que realice, mediante el pic media la temperatura ambiente con un lm35 y la trasmitia a la pc con esta tecnologia, en la pc tenia un sotfware que se encargaba de recibir el dato. Todo esto se logra con un modulo bluetooth (de la empresa paralax) que va comunicado al pi16f877a de la siguiente forma la patita que dice tx del modulo va con la rx del pic y la tx del pic con la rx del modulo (los pines rx y tx del pic son los del usart) y el dato en la pc se recibe con un dispositivo bluetooth de esos que se compran en una tienda de informática (los que se utilizan para comunicar la pc con cualquier telefono, los que utilizas para bajar los tonos y las fotografias), solo tienes que probarlo con el hiperterminal de tu pc. Importante tienes que estar pendiente con el puerto logico que asigna el sotfware, es decir, com1 , com2, etc.
> 
> espero que les de una idea para empezar su proyecto cualquier cosa sigue preguntando que poco a poco te voy orientando. te digo que eso es muy facil de implementar solo debes programar pic.



*******
buen dia  me pregunto lo siguiente:
modelo del modulo de bluetooth de la empresa paralax necesito mas informacion cual usaste donde lo compraste  soy de san luis .
 le cargaste programa al pic , el reloj  que lleva el pic para ejecutar las instrucciones es necesario , utilizaste un convertidor analogico digital? son tantas dudas compa


----------



## Scooter

No hace falta DAC ní ADC se conecta la uart al módulo bluetooth y ya está


----------



## Melghost

Hola. Quiero empezar con esto del Bluetooth y he localizado un módulo PARANI-ESD200, que a priori es el que más me convence para mi proyecto. En cuanto a la conexión del hardware y la programación del PIC no tengo problemas, pero de Bluetooth aún no sé absolutamente nada. Mi pregunta es: ¿Tendría obligatoriamente que comprar el PARANI-ESD Starter Kit para poder desarrollar algo, o bastaría con comprar el módulo Bluetooth y luego experimentar con el PIC? ¿Es necesario el Starter Kit para configurar el módulo antes de su utilización?

Gracias


----------



## Scooter

No lo se, yo compré un módulo de 3€ sin mas que funcionó a la primera. Si quieres entrar en las tripas del adaptador BT será otra cosa, pero el modulito que yo compré no es mas que un "max232 sin cables" para entendernos.


----------



## Melghost

¿Sólo 3 euros? ¿Podrías darme alguna referencia?


----------



## Scooter

3€ es un decir, significa "muy barato".
Mira en www.dx.com hay varios, yo compré el mas barato de todos.


----------



## Melghost

Excelente aportación, Scooter. Me he comprado tres.

He visto en tu proyecto de "blutuloscopio" que en el prototipo has soldado los cables directamente a la placa del módulo Bluetooth. ¿Lo pasaste finalmente a una placa? ¿Sería complicado para un aficionado soldar el módulo a una placa?


----------



## Scooter

Al final, espero que funcione, lo que pasa es que ahora no he llegado al final.
Está en una placa de prototipos un tanto caótica, pero lo tengo abandonado por falta de tiempo, espero retomerlo antes del verano.
Es fácil de soldar aunque queda un poco frágil si lo vas moviendo. Pon el módulo sobre una placa de prototipos y sueldas las patas y lo pegas o algo para que no se mueva.


----------

